# SAP Spoiler



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just had to look at my SAP Spoiler on the car today I'm hoping it will be nice next weekend so I can paint it as well as that black plastic and install the silver GTO decals cant wait:cheers







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Sheila's Sexy rear end!*

Got-R-Done YeeHaww, I hope I never have to put those decals (GTO) on again they were a pain in the ass. I stuck them on the basecoat and cleared coated over 'em so they will never come off :lol: not all bad for only $250. well worth it I think.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sure it looks really cool, but for some reason that picture makes it look very orange. Red is a weird color like that.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Like a darker Carousel Red on the old Judges


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks Great!! I love the SAP spoiler, we have it and it just really looks super sharp on the torrid red! JMO

Monica


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I am not a big fan of red, but that is one of the best looking red cars that I have ever seen. By the way the bumper looks awsome painted.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks guys & Monica, This Torrid Red has a pearl additive in the paint that really makes it glow in the sun kinda Red~Orange looks great. Y'all with the Torrid Red know what I'm talking about :cheers


----------

